# Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon



## Tim91 (29. Januar 2010)

Hey habe mir ein paar Artikel durchgelesen und bin dadurch auf den entschluss gekommen jetzt auch mal fluorocarbon auszuprobieren. ich fische eine 18er geflochtene schnur und wollte eine fluocarbon vorfach in der länge von 70-100cm verwenden mit einem schnurdurchmesser von 0,40mm. Meine frage ist ob die 18er schnur das fluorocarbon zerschneidet und ob jemand einen guten zuverläßigen knoten kennt.

Lg Tim


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

*Doppelter Grinnerknoten*
Einfacher und haltbarer Knoten zum Verbinden von zwei Schnüren. Wie der Blutknoten ist auch dieser Knoten gut zum Anbinden von Schlagschnüren geeignet.


----------



## Bassey (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Wobei du bei deiner geflochtenen ruhig mehr Windungen machen kannst als bei der Mono


----------



## Noob-Flyer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Mein Lieblingsknoten für diese Anwendung:

http://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml


----------



## taxel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Hallo,

gib mal bei Youtube "slim beauty knot" ein. Das ist der beste Knoten den ich für den Zweck kenne. Der hält super und flutscht wie nix durch die Ringe. #6

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> *Doppelter Grinnerknoten*
> Einfacher und haltbarer Knoten zum Verbinden von zwei Schnüren. Wie der Blutknoten ist auch dieser Knoten gut zum Anbinden von Schlagschnüren geeignet.




Ich finde diesen oben genannten Knoten nicht so gut, da das oft scharfe Ende der Monofilen das Geflecht auf Dauer aufdröseln bzw. spalten kann. Ich hatte das schon ein paar mal. 
Ich verwende lieber den Albright-Knoten, da da das Monofile Ende  in Richtung Monofiler Schnur, und geflochtene Richtung Geflecht zeigt.


----------



## paul hucho (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Ich würde einen Noknot Verbinder zwischenschalten#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Noknot Verbinder zwischenschalten#6




den ziehst dann andauernd durch die Rutenringe und schrottest sie so, außerdem ist dann die Vorfachlänge beschränkt.

Ich verwende so ne 23er Mono, 2-3Meter als Puffer, vor der ca. 0.1mm geflochtenen.

hier ist n Viedeo zum Albright:


----------



## Tim91 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Dankeschon für die vielen und guten antworten ihr konntet mir sehr  gut weiterhelfen


----------



## stefannn87 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Also der *Doppelter Grinnerknoten* von Tomiist recht simpel aber defintiv bombensicher!
wenn was reiß, dann meistens garnicht der Punkt in der Svhnur wo der Knoten liegt.

/edit, beim zu ziehen bisel Spucke drauf


----------



## Pogo-Paul (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*

Ich würde neben dem Slim Beauty noch den namenlosen Knoten noch mit in die Runde werfen...
http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angelpraxis/PDF_Files/PDF_Praxisartikel/Praxis_0000_Schnur.pdf

Einfach zu binden, läuft beim Werfen gut durch die Ringe (ok, ist bei Multirollen interessanter, als bei Stationärrollen) und gerissen ist die Schnur bei mir bis jetzt auch immer an einer anderen Stelle.

Allerdings binde ich den mit nur einer Windung im Mono und 10 - 15 Windungen in der geflochtenen. Ausserdem führe ich die geflochtene am Schluss nicht nochmaldurch die Schlaufe Richtung Vorfach, sondern einfach nur zurück Richtung Hauptschnur.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur und Fluorocarbon*



Pogo-Paul schrieb:


> Allerdings binde ich den mit nur einer Windung im Mono und 10 - 15 Windungen in der geflochtenen. Ausserdem führe ich die geflochtene am Schluss nicht nochmaldurch die Schlaufe Richtung Vorfach, sondern einfach nur zurück Richtung Hauptschnur.



So mache ich es auch, aber mit 20 Wicklungen vom Geflecht, darunter hat es bei mir nichtmehr so gut gehalten. Beim Strammziehen muss man vorsichtig sein und gegebenfalls den Knoten vorsichtig zurecht schieben. Der muss sauber sitzen, sonst gleich neu knoten.


----------

